# 1st IUI and 1st 2ww!!



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Just a quick update from me.  Went in lunchtime for IUI, waited ages (over 1 hour) then finally was seen.  It hurt a bit and still feel it now but is better.
Apparently DH's    were really good (74% but not quite sure what that means).
DH wasn't with me as he had to work today but has day off tomorrow which should be really good.

So this is my very first 2ww which is quite scary.  I'm off work this week but back on 19th and have to drive to Coventry that day.

Some questions if anyone can help:
- anything specific I should do now to help it work?
- when should I start drinking pineapple juice?
- should we have BMS tonight and tomorrow night? (I suppose no harm)
- what's the deal with the cyclogest pessaries??  I have to do one a day so prob will do at night.  I hear they leak which sounds a bit gross.  What kind of s/e should I expect?

Hope you're all doing ok and enjoying the sun.... I picked a good week to be off work!

take care,
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Some questions if anyone can help:
- anything specific I should do now to help it work?

nope

- when should I start drinking pineapple juice?

don't bothered, it doesn't really help

- should we have BMS tonight and tomorrow night? (I suppose no harm)

oh yes, why wait get on with it asap

- what's the deal with the cyclogest pessaries??  I have to do one a day so prob will do at night.  I hear they leak which sounds a bit gross.  What kind of s/e should I expect?

pop one up before bed hun, this help maintain your progestrone levels, if your getting down and dirting use the back door for now

well done btw


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Laura, you must feel so relieved


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done laura .. you definetly got the right week to be off and laze about!   welcome to the 2ww madness!


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

laura - so pleased to hear that all went well today  (except for the hour wait  )

Hope you're feeling more comfortable - have you got anything other then BMS   planned for your week off work?

Good news that DH has the day off work tomorrow - you can enjoy the sunshine together     

Well done you must be so relieved to have got this far - what a difference a week makes!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

How are you doing hun?

Did you manage to get your jiggy jiggy?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andi,
No, DH just not been up for it   which is a pain. I'm just hoping the timing was all right so it won't matter.
It's Day 4 today and I'm sooooo bored.  I'm off work this week but back next week - although being bored is still better than being in work!
DH was off Tuesday with me so we went for a walk in the Beacons (not too strenuous) followed by lunch and ice cream which was fab.
The rest of the week I've pottered about at home, done laundry, bit of gardening etc.  
I've spent loads of time on FF looking for early symptoms, lol.  All I notice at the moment is sore boobs but that could be down to the cyclogest I guess.  I'm sure it's too early for symptoms.

Hope you're doing ok - and everyone else.....


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Laura

Hope your first day back in work was OK - have you told them you've been having treatment? I've only told my boss. I don't really want everyone else sticking their nose in our busy. Somedays I wish everyone knew - other days I'm glad nobody knows. I don't think there's a right or wrong thing to do - it's just a nightmare that we find ourselves in this situation.

How are you feeling in yourself? I read that you were thinking of testing early - I think I'd be of the same thinking as you. 
Good luck with the test whenever you decide to do it.


----------

